# Opération prend 360% processeur : surchauffe



## teocha (21 Juin 2015)

Bonjour

Depuis quelques jours mon macbook air chauffe et le ventilateur est activé en permanance. Je viens de regarder le moniteur d'activités et une application nommée : com.hp.devicemodel.TranportProxy prend 360% de mon processeur. Je ne sais absolument pas ce qu'est cette application et s'il est possible de la supprimer.

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider cela serait super !




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2015)

Un classique : les logiciels Hewlett-Packard obsolètes ou mal fichus.

Désinstaller l'imprimante selon la procédure HP (et pas avec ces #@% de AppCleaner et consorts).

Puis remettre l'imprimante sans installer de logiciels HP superflus, mais se contenter de ce qu'apporte la mise à jour de logiciels.


----------



## teocha (21 Juin 2015)

Comment être sure de bien l'avoir désinstallée ? Si je la retire de mes imprimantes et scanners dans les préférences est ce que cela suffit ? Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que je n'ai jamais installé de logiciels HP


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2015)

teocha a dit:


> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que je n'ai jamais installé de logiciels HP


C'est quel modèle d'imprimante ?


Regarde là : http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Printe...J-8600-Pro-loses-settings/td-p/4691856/page/7

Cela à l'air de correspondre plus ou moins à ton problème. En tout cas, il y avait des problèmes avec cet élément :
/Library/Printers/hp/Frameworks/HPDeviceModel.framework/Versions/4.0/Frameworks/Core.framework/Versions/4.0/XPCServices/com.hp.devicemodel.TransportProxy.xp

Nota : il y a eu une mise à jour générale des gestionnaires HP via le Mac AppStore l'autre soir : version 3.1. On la trouve également ici : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL907?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

Je viens de vérifier, l'élément qui posait problèmes a été modifié dans la dernière mise à jour.


----------

